# Maryland-8 yr. old Female Gold. Ret.=113 Lbs. in need



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope someone wonderful takes this dog- what a sad situation for everyone involved.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

karen, 
could you get me the info and i will forward it to graperescue.com, or you could just forward it, we do have 2 fosters that are looking for dogs and we might be able to do something. big question for grape (economic wise), is she spayed? costs of spaying in the philly area are the same as the cost of adopting, which leaves us in the negative most of the time.
maryland is not far from philly/delaware area where our fosters are. 
thanx
beth, moose and angel


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Judging from that brief message, perhaps what Jeanne' needs is a little help rather than a new home for Missy.

Hopefully, Jeanne's incapacity is a temporary thing and when she's feeling better after the chemo and radiation, (and the shock of losing her husband) she'll be able to take care of Missy again. 

It seems like she just needs a little help walking Missy and perhaps the local vet or the shelter volunteers could find a teenager who would do it for a few dollars or as part of a community volunteering project. 

just a thought
allen


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first thought was that she needed help too. I wonder if a neighbor might be able to help with the dog or take in the dog until Jeannie is capable to caring for her again. Having her beloved pet could be a huge benefit in her healing process. I'm in Maryland. Do you know where in Md she is? If she is close enough, I'd love to help her and her Golden girl.

I'm leaving today for a stay with my MIL who just had hip replacement surgery. My contact info is in my profile. I'll be checking back to see how things are progressing. I'm in Southern Maryland near North & Chesapeake Beaches.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Paula
What ever happened to personal responsibility? Your dog. Your problem. Helping out your neighbor in times of need? It seems downright socialist!!

But seriously. That's a most generous offer, and I completely agree, Jeanne probably needs Missy now more than ever, even if she won't admit it. 

And Jeanne's probably very worried about what would happen to Missy if she gets sicker and this might be her way of trying to do what's best for the dog. 

best
Allen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions.
I will try to send them all to Paula today!!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also a little training help to keep Missy from pulling on a leash could help the situation down the road when Jeanne is feeling better but still a little weak.
It seems to me that it shouldn't be that hard to teach an overweight 8-year old to heel properly.

Allen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Paula to make your suggestions*

I emld. Paula to make all of your suggestions and here is what she said:

Hi Karen...I have read the messages and I did go thru all those suggestions with jeannie...call the local vets to see if they may have someone or know someone who could come and walk Missy, help her find a temporary home, whatever they could suggest. I emailed her asking about getting a neighbor to walk Missy. She told me no neighbors could...Missy pulls and is kind of hard for her to handle. Her deceased hubby used to walk Missy all the time and its more his dog I guess. Also Missy is 113 lbs which tells me she needs to be on a diet. That's way too much weight to carry around. Me, I could never be without my dog but I think jeannie is going thru a lot right now with Bob passing and her new 2nd cancer diagnosis. I know she doesn't want a temporary place for Missy but a permanent forever home. So, I'm totally thinking that would be the best thing for Missy. Get some of that weight off also. 

She also states that because of the chemo, she cannot pick up the dog feces. Drs orders and that worried her. 

I believe she has found a home for Missy.....and will know today. Missy is a golden Labrador not a retriever...my fault. 

But I think Missy will be a lot better in a family or with another person. She needs to get that weight off (I mentioned this to jeannie also). Bob was a good eater and would always feed Missy when he ate. 

Thank you for all who have jumped in her to try to help Missy. 

I know I couldn't be without my shih-poo but that's just me. My Tucker gives me so much comfort. 

Hugs to all...
Paula

Ohio


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like her owner is doing the right thing for Missy at this point. Chemo is not an easy thing to go through even when you have help. I've been told when going through chemo you have to be careful of germs and infection, so the feces issue makes sense. If this is the owners second cancer diagnosis, she may be preparing herself for the worst and hoping for the best. Finding Missy a forever home will put her mind at ease that she will not wind up in a shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Kimm: I agree with you. 

I promised Paula Delarosa to let me know if the home doesn't work out for Missy.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Do we know what the outcome for the girl was? Is she a lab or retreiver?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is reply Paula just sent me:

Not yet.....she is still waiting to hear from Annie at the Lab Rescue in MD..I think the lab rescue is in Silver Springs MD..... I will keep you posted...she should hear something today. I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything. 

Missy is a Golden Lab.

Paula


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does this person mean "Yellow Lab?" 



Karen519 said:


> Here is reply Paula just sent me:
> 
> Not yet.....she is still waiting to hear from Annie at the Lab Rescue in MD..I think the lab rescue is in Silver Springs MD..... I will keep you posted...she should hear something today. I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

It may be a golden lab mix. Which are still very beautiful dogs but I wouldn't think that mix would be able to get 113lbs. Now I've seen yellow labs hit 120+.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yellow Lab*

Yes, I think she means Yellow Lab.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missy found a home!!!*

I just love these Happy Endings!

I emailed Paula to find out if Missy found a home and here is the wonderful news!!!!


Just wanted to update everyone on Missy, the 8 yr old lab. Her mom, Jeannie, was battling breast cancer and her husband died unexpectedly in late June. In July, Jeannie got her diagnosis. 

Jeannie wasn't able to take care of Missy like she deserved so she was looking for a good home for her and called on the Lab Rescue Group in MD. I believe it is located in Silver Springs. 

Well, Jeannie got an email and said that they had someone already approved for Missy...all that was needed was for the lady to come and check her out and if she liked Missy, then she would take her home with them. The lady was Cokie Roberts...ABC political analayst and commentator and also a breast cancer survivor. 

They loved Missy. Jeannie said Missy left with them with her tail wagging. She loves people. I imagine she'll be going on a bit of a diet also since she is a hefty 113 lbs. Bob cooked all the time and fed her all kinds of people food. 

Thank you to all the wonderful people who offered to help find a home for Missy. Looks like she got a good one...wonder if we can have visitation? LOL

Missy will be enjoying her senior years in a wonderful home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful ending! She ended up with a celebrity, no less. Yay for her!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so happy for Missy and her Mom. Bet she will love her new home. What a nice ending....to a sad story


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If necessary, I suggest you try a Rescue group.
Judi
P.S. Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Wow-Cokie Roberts adopted Missy!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Cokie Roberts! She must be a very busy woman right now and still has a heart big enough to step in and help!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe Cokie Roberts can do some commentary about the joys of rescuing dogs, especially older dogs. That could really help!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's such a sad story either way. Let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

My goodness, while I was reading she got adopted what a great ending! Go Cokie!


----------

